# Pumilio Egg Gel only



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a trio that keeps laying only the egg gel without any eggs in it--Its just the clear gel. I've noticed about three of these "gels" over the last two months. Does anyone have experience with this? Does it indicate that the female is infertile?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Not with my Pumilio but with my Tincs I have.. They layed the clear nothings and within a month they were laying good clutches..


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe the clear nothing is the sperm from the male. If there are no eggs, even bad ones, then the female just hasn't figured out what she's supposed to do after the male deposits his Sperm. I think in all darts the male is the first to excrete his sperm, them the female lays the eggs to be fertilized.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have Vanzolinii, and I find the jelly but no eggs sometimes, but its a group of 6, and I think females are eating the other females eggs. Not sure if thats whats going on with your pums though.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Snails are eating the yolks.

D


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yikes, I didn't think about all of those scenarios..... 


+I'll check for snails, but have had them in other cases and they usually seem to kick-back in plain view on the egg mass for awhile while they snack. 

+The sperm idea is interesting and may be true since the male calls a lot while the female(s) do not tend to follow him or exhibit other breeding behavior. Can I see the sperm under a regular microscope? 

+I've been told that Pumilio eat one another's eggs if there aren't enough laying sites and other niches, but there's 4 broms in this setup. Could certainly still be the case tho.

I'll continue to monitor and hopefully they'll work it out as spring arrives. Thanks!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

You'd be surprised at how fast the little b*****ds are, I lost a whole clutch overnight.

D


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Dendroguy said:


> You'd be surprised at how fast the little b*****ds are, I lost a whole clutch overnight.
> 
> D


ive been having some issues with loosing clutches from snail recently, however i thought they only ate eggs that werent fertile or were bad. any info on egg predation by snails on good eggs?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

It might be a good Idea to add some more sites anyway.4 broms aren't really enough for a trio if they are breeding.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

motydesign said:


> ive been having some issues with loosing clutches from snail recently, however i thought they only ate eggs that werent fertile or were bad. any info on egg predation by snails on good eggs?


No, they eat EVERYTHING. Seriously, I've seen a Dubia cockroach, a fruitfly, and a cricket being eaten by snails, all three were alive!

D


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had young D. auratus lay clutches as only gel. After a short while the clutches started to contain yolks and became good breeders. 

The snail possibility is definitely not out of the question. I have snails in one viv., and yes they sure do eat eggs. All the eggs if given a chance. I usually find them sitting in the gel finishing up the job.

Are your frogs young adults? If so and you do not see snails, you may want to wait it out a bit. If you do see snails, it would be worth addressing them.

Good luck.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I just found my first jelly mass. Clear jelly, no eggs in a petri dish. It is in my 150 gallon tank with 12 Leucs. They're all just about a year old or so.

Couple questions. 

If I was to have snails, would it be obvious? I've never seen snails in any of my vivs before.

I know with groups, that the females can possibly eat the other females eggs. Assuming I don't have snails, then what's more likely...egg eating or no eggs laid in jelly since they're young and it's their first time?

There is 8 coco huts w/petri dishes, multiple broms, visual barriers, and a lot of plant growth(I'll attach old pic).










Thanks, Chris


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The first two clutches of eggs I got from my azureus contained both fertile eggs, and blobs of clear jelly. First clutch I got 2 fertile eggs, second I have 5, though it's too soon to tell if they are really fertile, they at least have the black spot in the middle.

As I understand it from other creatures eggs, the black spot is like the yolk, and then there is the clear jelly part (albumen) with a membrane around the outside that is like a "shell". I feel like the clear blobs of jelly are eggs that didn't get a yolk.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Slight bump. I was still looking for a little more skilled insight about my above mentioned questions if anyone has any. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

More than likely if you had snails and they were a problem,you would definitely see them.

With your second question I would say that it is more so that the frogs are young and that they will get it right over time,although it's always a possibility of egg eating.





kitcolebay said:


> I just found my first jelly mass. Clear jelly, no eggs in a petri dish. It is in my 150 gallon tank with 12 Leucs. They're all just about a year old or so.
> 
> Couple questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Lou for weighing in! That was my guess, but I have no experience to base it off of. I'll keep an eye on them and see how things go.

Thanks again, Chris


----------

